# Welches Programm am besten?



## Avariel (11. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund von mir sucht zur Zeit ein Programm mit er milimetergenaue Kegel erstellen kann.
Was ist dafür denn am besten? Optimal wär´s wenn das Programm Freeware wäre, aber wenns da nichts gibt, tuts ein normales Programm auch.

Thx
Avariel


----------



## Dako (11. Februar 2003)

vielleicht ein CAD Programm..... eher eine teure alternative..


----------



## the_great_rawuza (12. Februar 2003)

Ich kenn ein CAD-Programm mit dems geht! --> TurboCAD 3D
Ich habs mir mal als Freeware runtergeladen! Weiß aber leider die Adresse nicht mehr! Vl. findest du es ja, wenn du jetzt den Namen weißt!! Ich check halt mal ein paar Seiten durch!


----------

